# Whats the best car alarm!



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

What is the best car alarm or a very good one? and can anyone recommed a installer in the northampton area,many thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

think the best alarm right now is the clifford avantguarde 5.5


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

All alarms are shit, how many times do you take notice of an alarm - buy one that has a pager and when it goes off make sure you go out there tooled up


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I had a pager with my toad alarm, it was the best thing I done.:thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Toad, Clifford, Cobra ... you won't go wrong.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

just remove some fuses for the engine or make a switch for that, it's better than any alarm.


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

I was looking at getting a remote start viper alarm,are they any good?does anyone have one? Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The best alarms are ones you've fitted yourself, because there done properly.
And you can immobilise a few extra circuits while you are at it.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> The best alarms are ones you've fitted yourself, because there done properly.


LOL! Not from what I have have seen installing them for the last 20 years!:chairshot

...Find a GOOD installler that doesn't just throw them in, Setup correctly they are hard to bypass....And if you want to do it properly, Add a GPS tracker that is pulsed from the alarm as well.


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey Sub Boy
What do you recon is the best system available here in NZ?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

enshiu said:


> just remove some fuses for the engine or make a switch for that, it's better than any alarm.


How is that going to stop anyone from lifting your car? At least with an alarm it will be audible.

I have the Clifford Avantguard 5.5 fitted on mine, get it set up right and you have a turbo timer, remote start, blackjax, tilt sensor (to stop anyone jacking the car), full closure.

BUT

I would recommend fitting a tracker alongside it, my biggest fear is someone just wacking my car on the back of a tow truck and driving off.

Add to this a disclock and a hidden kill switch and it will deter most thieves


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Dr Meat said:


> What is the best car alarm or a very good one? and can anyone recommed a installer in the northampton area,many thanks:thumbsup:


Sean, did you get an alarm sorted yet? If not maybe we can get a deal as I have just bought an Autech an I need an alarm too.
Insurance companies insist on a certificate of installation so a DIY is not an option.

Let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

StretchGSK said:


> Hey Sub Boy
> What do you recon is the best system available here in NZ?


I'm liking AVS at the moment...
They are always up to date with any modules/programing etc that is required.

Previous to the NZSA standards, Viper were one of the installer's favs, And I had a Viper 800 for about 10 years that was transplanted from car to car....Faultless.

I now run a AVS S5 with a Digital Tilt Sensor and a GPS tracker in my car....And a few extra toys:nervous::nervous:


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> *buy one that has a pager and when it goes off make sure you go out there tooled up*


+1
:chairshot


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

a 66kg long haired german shephard seems to do the job for me 

i cant get near the car if i have my hoodie up and hes in it


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

I have the viper 480xv with the pager, works really well. The pager is a great feature but made my paranoid in the begining, I was constantly checking if there was any alert or if I was "within range" to receive an alert...


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I absolutely despise Clifford alarms. Concept 600 or whatever, what a pile of shit. Blackjax, not so good when the POS code/rocker switch packs up and leaves you stranded for a whole bank holiday weekend. 

I've had three or four Clifford alarms in the past, and every single one ended up permanently in valet mode acting as a glorified central locking.

Best ones IMHO are the more basic cat 1's, Meta, Cobra, Toad (in that order for me!), never an issue.

Hidden kill switch is probably the best bet. With regards to Tracking devices, I've had Trakker and RAC trackstar, the Trakker was without doubt more reliable from my experience.

Regards
Nito


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Clifforsd seem rubbish and do fail often, when my one failied I was told there is no warranty due to some rubbish about clifford changing names or something. Installers are rubbish and I have had two installs done on my cars and both times they failed due bad installations, I mean who bolts it to the drivers kick panel.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

jim-lm said:


> I had a pager with my toad alarm, it was the best thing I done.:thumbsup:


I.ve got the text alert module with my Toad, programed in my own number so it sends a message straight to my phone, plus it,s got a tracker.


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi clive, still no alarm! I cant find a good installer around northampton :chairshot I love a bit of DIY but I dont fancy dicking about with the loom:flame:
If you now of anyone I would get alarm fitted with you 
P.s whats an autech?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

R32 Combat said:


> The best alarms are ones you've fitted yourself, because there done properly.
> And you can immobilise a few extra circuits while you are at it.


As R32 Combat said, do it yourself, me and my mate did mine, took us 9 hrs, but worth it, all joints soldered and sheathed and done properly, and saved me 320 quid in the process. :thumbsup:

Downloaded all the install papers and full user manual from the internet.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

An Autech is one of these









With one of these under the bonnet









GTR estate!
It need a lot of love, but it's my new project now I've sold the RS6.

I will investigate alarms locally.
Seems the pager/text option is a good idea so maybe a Viper or Toad.


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

You found one then!well done a fair bit of dustin required under that bonnet. how will you decide which one will you drive to the next gtroc meeting?


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Dr Meat said:


> You found one then!well done a fair bit of dustin required under that bonnet. how will you decide which one will you drive to the next gtroc meeting?


We will take 'em both mate!


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

il be getting an alarm soon also,
but so far all ive needed is a sticker which reads 
" i own a 12 gauge shotgun, steal at your own risk!"


----------



## DrunkenBishop (Nov 20, 2007)

I had a Toad and the car went walkies, never to be seen again! So won't have another of those. 
Maybe that's the question to ask; "What alarm was fitted to a car that was stolen?"


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I've had no problems with the k-nine models I've tried....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Other than:

Slobber
Fur
Smell
Destroyed interiors

Yeah, they work good.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I never let them in the car mate, just tie em to the tow bar on a rope long enough to get to the front, lol.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

....and strap them to the roof rack when you travel? Haha!


----------



## signalr32 (Mar 21, 2011)

not sure about you guys. Here in the states I got a few things. 

1) Got a removable steering wheel with a hub lock.
2) Killswitch system. You dont press the right buttons once the ignition is set then in 3 minutes the car goes dead.
3) Go AeroCatch hood pins with locks
5) GPS tracking system
and


COLT 45, so if I see them try and steal my car like 2 years ago I am just going to shoot. Nothing stops a man like a 13 grams of lead


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

signalr32 said:


> COLT 45, so if I see them try and steal my car like 2 years ago I am just going to shoot. Nothing stops a man like a 13 grams of lead


Nice!!:clap:

Wanna try stealing my car....better hope you can outrun a bullet!:chairshot


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

signalr32 said:


> COLT 45, so if I see them try and steal my car like 2 years ago I am just going to shoot. Nothing stops a man like a 13 grams of lead



:thumbsup: Trouble with this country is, we live in a nanny state and are soft on crime. :chairshot


----------



## signalr32 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah we are too. Thats why the hardware store is open 24 hours a day. You get a saw, some trash bags and a shovel.

Watch the move "Very Bad Things" it will help after you shoot the dumb [email protected] that tried to take your beloved ride.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

MS33 said:


> :thumbsup: Trouble with this country is, we live in a nanny state and are soft on crime. :chairshot


Yup, Watching the riots on TV here, It had me yelling at the cops on TV to shoot them with rubber bullets and tear gas!!


----------



## signalr32 (Mar 21, 2011)

probably should keep my mouth shut. But SERIOUSLY you guys dont know how to riot. We had ravers in Los Angeles riot as hard as you did because they didnt let Kascade do a performance.. Remember the Rodney King Riot of the early 90's, all I am saying.

But your right, London need to stop this and put this behind it. You guys got way more important issues to deal with, like us, then a riot.


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

From experience don’t use this cowboy

Clifford Car Alarms | viper alarms | Car Alarm | cat 1 Car Alarms | Motorcycle alarm | motorbike alarms


----------

